# Need Help Indentifying Year Of Huffy



## rockinron (Jun 19, 2016)

got this old huffy  good vibrations,number stamped under crank area is 26448-9023817h4324     what year is this bike??


----------



## partsguy (Jun 20, 2016)

1980's-1990's. A nice men's model is about $60 here, women's model is $35-$50. Not vintage, nor valuable.


----------



## Kait (Jul 23, 2016)

I apologize, not sure where to ask this (I'm new!) and I searched Good Vibrations.... I grabbed this bike at a yard sale this morning and the serial number is below the handlebars: HC4878653. It looks 60s to me? Would it be '63? '73? None of the above?!

http://imgur.com/a/dnkuw


----------



## Euphman06 (Jul 23, 2016)

I believe that serial number dates it to 1987 and it was the 8,653rd bike built that year.


----------



## bairdco (Jul 23, 2016)

Not rare, not worth much. They were a low end cruiser built from the 70's til the 90's (and made again now in china for walmart.)

There's a dozen or so on my local craigslist with prices ranging from a reasonable $40-$50, to ridiculous $300.

70's and 80's models are built much better than today's disposable China huffys, but bottom line, is it's still a huffy. 

In the 70's and 80's, anyone who rode a huffy was laughed at, ridiculed for being poor, with lines like "your mother shops at Kmart."

Despite the cruelty of children, it was true.  Huffys were sold at Kmart.


----------



## Evans200 (Jul 23, 2016)

Hey, we weren't poor, just CHEAP! (LOL)


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Jul 26, 2016)

bairdco said:


> Not rare, not worth much. They were a low end cruiser built from the 70's til the 90's (and made again now in china for walmart.)
> 
> There's a dozen or so on my local craigslist with prices ranging from a reasonable $40-$50, to ridiculous $300.
> 
> ...



I thought the K Mart Huffys were called "All Pro"?


----------



## bairdco (Jul 26, 2016)

Maybe, i don't remember. I only went to Kmart for the blue icees.




 

I do remember huffy bmx bikes had a warning sticker that said "not for offroad use," or something like that.


----------

